# twisted but true -- on Science channel



## Jeffbert (Aug 30, 2012)

I just started watching this series, & find it to be really engrossing, so much so, that I viewed about a dozen episodes in the last 3 or 4 days. Moreover, the premiere episode dealt with human-ape hybrids, which I recall someone mentioned in the thread about THE ISLAND OF DR. MOREAU.


----------

